# ISO Spicy Chocolate Dessert Recipes



## jkath (Jul 24, 2005)

I'm looking for chocolate recipes that have some hot spiciness to them. I recently tried Australian Tim Tam Cookies with chocolate and chili and they were wonderful! But, now I want to create some similar tasting desserts at home.

Any suggestions? 
(*I bet Lugaru will be here soon - he's always got stuff like this!)


----------



## Cherry2000 (Jul 24, 2005)

*The Fort Chocolate Chile Cake with Chocolate Frosting and Port Cherries*

Source: The Fort, Denver, Colorado

Serves 12

Chocolate Chile Cake
2 tablespoons New Mexico medium-ground red chile
powder (preferably Dixon) 
2 cups water 
1 tablespoon vanilla extract 
1 cup plus 2 tablespoons all-purpose flour 
1 cup plus 2 tablespoons cake flour (not self-rising) 
2 cups granulated sugar 
1 teaspoon baking soda 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/2 cup unsweetened, non-alkalized cocoa powder, such as
Hershey, Nestle, or Ghirardelli (do not use Dutch process) 
1/2 pound (2 sticks) unsalted butter, cut into pieces and softened 
1/2 cup buttermilk 
2 large eggs, at room temperature

Chocolate Frosting 
3/4 cup unsalted butter 
3/4 cup unsweetened non-alkalized cocoa powder 
1/4 cup plus 2 tablespoon buttermilk 
1 1/2 pounds (5 to 6 cups unpacked) confectioners' sugar 
3 tablespoons vanilla extract

Port Cherries 
1 cup Mondavi Portacinco (or your favorite port) 
1 cup Bing cherries, seeded and stemmed

Day before: For the cherry mixture, heat port over medium temperature till warm, but not boiling. Pour warm port over cherries and soak overnight.

For the cake, preheat the oven to 350°F and place a rack in the center of the oven. Butter two 9-inch round cake pans or one 9 x 13-inch pan. Lightly dust the sides of the pan(s) with flour, tapping out the excess, and line the bottoms with circles of parchment or wax paper.

In a medium saucepan, cook the chile powder in 1 cup of the water over medium heat until simmering. Remove the pan from the heat, stir in the vanilla, and set aside.

Using a mixer with a wire whip attachment for best results, combine the flours, sugar, baking soda, salt, and cocoa, and beat on low speed until well mixed. Add the softened butter to the dry mixture and beat thoroughly on medium-low speed. The mixture should be a uniform, grainy texture. Raise the speed to medium and gradually add the remaining cup of water and buttermilk. Add the eggs one at a time, beating well after each addition.

Slowly add the hot water - chile mixture and continue to beat just until well combined; be sure not to over-beat. Pour the mixture equally into the pans and bake for 35 - 40 minutes, or until a wooden pick inserted in the center of each layer comes out clean.

To cool, set the pan(s) on a wire rack for 15 minutes. Then turn the cake(s) out onto the rack, remove the paper from the bottom, and immediately re-invert so that the risen tops don't flatten. Let sit until completely cool before frosting.

For the frosting: Combine the butter and cocoa in a large saucepan and melt over medium heat. Stir in the buttermilk. Add the confectioners' sugar a little at a time, stirring with a wire whisk between additions. Stir in the vanilla. The frosting will stiffen as it cools.

For 9 x 13-inch cake: Place the cake on a large serving plate. Lightly grease the ends of chopsticks. Poke holes in the cake with chopsticks, approximately one hole every inch. Drain the port off of the cherries, reserving the liquid. Pour 2 ounces of the reserved port evenly over the cake. Spread the frosting over the top and sides of the cake, being sure to fill each hole with frosting. Top the cake with the cherries.

For 9-inch cake rounds: If necessary, trim the tops of the cakes so that they are level. Place one of the cake layers on a 9-inch round serving plate. Lightly grease the ends of chopsticks. Poke holes in the cake with chopsticks, approximately one hole every inch. Drain the port off of the cherries, reserving the liquid. Pour 1 ounce of the reserved port evenly over the cake. Spread 1 cup of frosting over the cake layer, allowing the frosting to fill the holes. Place the second layer of cake on the frosted base. Poke holes in the second layer, pouring 1 ounce of the reserved port over the top. Use the remaining frosting to cover the top and sides of the cake. Finish the top of the cake by holding the spatula at a slight angle and making several strokes to smooth the top. To decorate the cake, pour the drained cherries over the cake.

This cake is best when enjoyed directly after the final preparation.


----------



## Cherry2000 (Jul 24, 2005)

Here's another one:

CHOCOLATE-JALAPEÑO TRUFFLES
Strangely addictive! The combination of sweetness and heat is classic - it's just the ingredients that are a little unorthodox. You can also use this ganache as a filling for a rich, sweet chocolate cake. Makes about 18 1-inch truffles

1 tablespoon instant coffee
¼ cup boiling water
7 ounces semi-sweet chocolate (Callebaut, Hershey's or Guittard) in chips or pieces
2 ounces unsweetened chocolate (Baker's) in pieces
5 ounces unsalted butter (1 ¼ sticks), cold
1 chipotle chile in adobo, completely seeded, chopped to a puree
(or substitute 1 fresh green jalapeno, roasted, peeled, seeded and chopped to puree)
½ cup unsweetened cocoa powder, sifted onto a plate

Method: In a 1 quart mixing bowl, dissolve the coffee in the boiling water. Add the two kinds of chocolate and set on top of a pan of gently simmering water. When the chocolate has softened completely but is not hot, beat (still over the water) with a hand-held mixer until creamy. Remove from heat. Slice the cold butter into thin pieces and beat into the warm chocolate a small piece at a time, adding a new piece as soon as the previous one is almost absorbed. Continue beating for a few minutes to cool, and then add the Chipotle chile. Scrape into a small, deep container, press a piece of plastic wrap on the surface and chill until firm - about three hours. Scoop out small balls and roll in the cocoa powder


----------



## jkath (Jul 24, 2005)

Oh my gosh that sounds heavenly!!!


thanks so very much, Cherry!


----------



## marmalady (Jul 24, 2005)

*"Toad Sweat" sauces*

jkath, I got these dessert sauces a few years ago, and they are just awesome!  Check 'em out!


http://www.hotsauceworld.com/toswdehotsag.html


----------



## Raine (Jul 24, 2005)

This is good. We have not cooked it, but have partaken of it.

_Cherry Chipotle Cheesecake
__ 1 Chocolate cake mix (fudge recipes are good!)
__ 10 ounces cherry pie filling (that's one cup or half of a can)
__ 1 cup raspberry chipolte sauce (almost 1 jar)
__ http://www.jelly.com/products/sauce.htm
__ or use 7 oz can of Chipotle in Adobo strained with 1 jar seedless
__ rasberry jam with 1 teaspoon vanilla
__ 1 Tbsp almond extract
__ 1 tsp vanilla extract
__ 2 eggs
__ Oil and flour a pan, bake at 350 til done.  Toothpick test!
_
_ Icing:
__ 1 cup powdered sugar
__ 4 Tbsp butter (1/2 stick)
__ 3 Tbsp milk
__ 6 ounces chocolate chips
_
_ Heat everything but chocolate chips to a boil.  Add chocolate chips. Stir__ til melted, pour over cake.

_


----------



## PA Baker (Jul 25, 2005)

Here's a good TNT, jkath, and it would get you to try making an easy souffle!  

*Chocolate Chile Soufflés*

1/4 cup sugar plus additional for coating gratin dishes
2 tablespoons all-purpose flour
1 tablespoon cold unsalted butter
1/2 cup milk
1/2 ounce semisweet chocolate, chopped fine
1/8 teaspoon cayenne 
1 large egg yolk
2 large egg whites


Preheat oven to 400 degrees F. Butter two 3/4 cup gratin dishes and coat with additional sugar, shaking out excess.

In a small bowl blend together 2 tablespoons sugar, flour, butter and a pinch salt until mixture forms into small pellets.

In a small saucepan, bring milk to a boil and whisk in flour mixture, chocolate and cayenne. Cook mixture over moderate heat, whisking until thickened, about 15 seconds and cool 30 seconds.

In a bowl, whisk yolk lightly and whisk into chocolate mixture. In another bowl, whisk whites with a pinch of salt until they hold soft peaks and whisk in remaining 2 tablespoons sugar, a little at a time, until meringue holds stiff peaks. Fold in remaining meringue gently but thoroughly.

Divide soufflé batter between gratin dishes and put on a baking sheet. Bake chocolate soufflés in middle of oven for 15 minutes or until puffed. Serve immediately.


----------



## Raine (Jul 25, 2005)

Don't ask me why they called it a cheesecake, I have no clue.


----------



## Lugaru (Jul 27, 2005)

While my first reaction would be "MOLE!" Im sure you are looking for something sweeter and more on the desert side. 

Hmmm... I recently had a starbucks "day of the dead" themed product that consisted in little clusters of pumpkin seeds bout together by caramel with a small dose of chipotle and dipped in chocolate. The end result was chewy, sweet, smokey, spicey and all around great. I dont have a specific recipe for this but if any one wants we can work one out.


----------



## jkath (Jul 27, 2005)

You guys are awesome! Thank you all so very much - I really appreciate your recipes!


----------

